

The Vertical Farm - sirteno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIXYHk0A0gM&feature=player_embedded

======
mtgx
Seems like a good idea. A lot of land could be saved this way and or more food
would be produced, eventually for lower prices due to high competition.

